# Guess what this is?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 5, 2016)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/Project362.png
I am a fanatic when it comes to playing around in the shop....one day my grandson asked me to make him a turkey call...now understand he was only 6 at the time....I was dumb enough to ask him what kind he said "a pistol" our in his exact words "a sick - shoota pappy" so I made this out of cherry......

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/Project361.png

the grips are real elk antler....I painted it with gun metal blue paint....

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/Project364.png

it was supposed to be a 22 ..... but I wanted to bell the striker so it is a new caliper 22/44 mag....LOL

the chalk is under the grips...in a hidden area....
http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/Project365.png
http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/Project363.png

and here it is a lil' slate caller...the striker was cherry and ran through the gun into the base infront of the hammer to keep it all together...the portals were the holes for the shells in the cylinder.....see I told ya I was a fanatic.....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 18 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2016)

Thats just amazing Pappy -

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 5, 2016)

That is awesome. Very creative and we'll executed. I Love it!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2016)

Pretty dog gone cool pappy.


----------



## goosetamer (Jan 5, 2016)

That's awesome!! Very clever thinking


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 6, 2016)

Amazing work Pappy!


----------



## Woodman (Jan 6, 2016)

Pappy, you are the most imaginative callmaker there is. This takes the Blue Ribbon for sure.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 6, 2016)

MAN !! Neat idea ! and just to cool !!
That's a legacy piece for sure !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 6, 2016)

Pappy has too much time on his hands. Very cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2016)

Man...that's finer than frog hair! Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2016)

Innovation at its finest! Truly outstanding! Chuck


----------



## myingling (Jan 7, 2016)

That's cool


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Through the roof creative Pappy!!!!! That will be a keep sake to cherish for years to come. Absolutely Awesome !!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

That is fantastic! That's real creativity.


----------

